# I Need Bow Hunting Tips



## stonejs1 (Oct 14, 2008)

What are some ways to bring deer in to my bow stand if they aren't already there and what is the best way. I've never bow hunted before and I just got my first deer ever with my rifle the other day so I don't have much experience. I will take every tip that I can possibly get. Thank you.


----------



## blhunter3 (May 5, 2007)

Bait.


----------



## waterfowler22 (Aug 30, 2007)

Bait lots in the off season but right now the best thing you could do is set up on a heavy trail or in a beding area and if that isent somthing you can do find a trial and leave a sent trail with doe urine and use a decoy and a bleat call. hope it helps.


----------



## blhunter3 (May 5, 2007)

waterfowler22 said:


> Bait lots in the off season but right now the best thing you could do is set up on a heavy trail or in a beding area and if that isent somthing you can do find a trial and leave a sent trail with doe urine and use a decoy and a bleat call. hope it helps.


What does a MN guy know about baiting? oke: :wink:


----------



## MN goose killa (Sep 19, 2008)

logan u pile of crap, baiting is bad.


----------



## stonejs1 (Oct 14, 2008)

Why is baiting bad? It's legal in ND as long as it's on private land?


----------



## MN goose killa (Sep 19, 2008)

baiting isnt legal in minnesota, hence my argument that baiting is bad.


----------



## stonejs1 (Oct 14, 2008)

I wouldn't call it an arguement. I'd call it an opinion but not and arguement.


----------



## MN goose killa (Sep 19, 2008)

thats what i meant. but u understand my opinion right? i have nothing against people legally baiting.


----------



## stonejs1 (Oct 14, 2008)

That's understandable. But calling someone a pile of crap because they hold a different belief than you shows bad qualities in a person. That part I don't understand.


----------



## MN goose killa (Sep 19, 2008)

is baiting illegally considered poaching in a way??? poachers are piles of crap.

that is all


----------



## stonejs1 (Oct 14, 2008)

"is baiting illegally considered poaching in a way??? poachers are piles of crap."

What are you trying to say? Have you even graduated high school?


----------



## MN goose killa (Sep 19, 2008)

that is all hahahahaha :beer:


----------



## stonejs1 (Oct 14, 2008)

No seriously???? What you typed makes no sense?


----------



## MN goose killa (Sep 19, 2008)

i thought it did but then again i havent graduated high school so i dont know much. would u explain what u r trying to say.


----------



## stonejs1 (Oct 14, 2008)

"is baiting illegally considered poaching in a way??? poachers are piles of crap." 
Read this and then try to tell me in other words what you were trying to say?


----------



## MN goose killa (Sep 19, 2008)

is baiting (illegally) considered poaching?


----------



## blhunter3 (May 5, 2007)

MN goose killa said:


> is baiting (illegally) considered poaching?


Baiting is legal in ND and not MN.


----------



## MN goose killa (Sep 19, 2008)

i know i know


----------



## blhunter3 (May 5, 2007)

MN goose killa said:


> is baiting (illegally) considered poaching?


Then why this?


----------



## MN goose killa (Sep 19, 2008)

stone brain didnt understand


----------



## robert harper (Oct 28, 2008)

lets set baiting aside and consider this... time spent in your hunting area is invaluable...in time you will learn the food sources and what time of year the deer are on them...also you will learn the travel patterns of the deer...these things along with wind direction have a lot to do with stand placement..there is no substitute for experience and time spent in the woods . if you dont have one already get a quality climbing stand and as you observe and learn you can adjust by changing the tree and location you hunt. always wear a safety vest and enjoy your hunt!


----------



## hunt4P&amp;Y (Sep 23, 2004)

robert harper said:


> lets set baiting aside and consider this... time spent in your hunting area is invaluable...in time you will learn the food sources and what time of year the deer are on them...also you will learn the travel patterns of the deer...these things along with wind direction have a lot to do with stand placement..there is no substitute for experience and time spent in the woods . if you dont have one already get a quality climbing stand and as you observe and learn you can adjust by changing the tree and location you hunt. always wear a safety vest and enjoy your hunt!


Lets get on topic guys!

This is a great start!


----------



## Leo Porcello (Jul 10, 2003)

MN goose killa said:


> logan u pile of crap, baiting is bad.





stonejs1 said:


> That's understandable. But calling someone a pile of crap because they hold a different belief than you shows bad qualities in a person. That part I don't understand.


I am thinking that him calling him a pile of crap was a joke as they are on a first name basis. Just some friendly ribbing.


----------



## MN goose killa (Sep 19, 2008)

Leo Porcello said:


> MN goose killa said:
> 
> 
> > logan u pile of crap, baiting is bad.
> ...


well aviously. it wasnt even directed tiwards him. logan is waterfowler 22. stone just cant take a joke. notice how he is already suspended from the site just because hes going around being a smart a$s.


----------



## TRMichels (Apr 2, 2008)

First read a a book to understand whitetail deer biology and behavior, then learn to scout the area so yu understand where and when the bucks (if you are hunting bucks) are most predictable and active. Then setup in areas close to buck rub routes or scrapes.

You can't get a deer to go - wher eit does not atn to to, and may nto mormally travel - learn to understand deer...

Then use calling, rattling, scent and decoys to get the deer closer.

God bless and good hunting,

T.R. Michels


----------



## dakotashooter2 (Oct 31, 2003)

How about just moving the stand to the deer!!!!!!!!

It's kind of amusing. Most of the guys that I talk to about baiting are always complaining the the "right" deer never come in during shooting hours.

Another note on baiting . I heard at the advisory meeting that legislation to prohibit baiting(for hunting purposed) in ND will be brought up. Recreational feeding and food plots will be exempt. The main purpose is a preventative measure against TB located just across the river. Another comment was that it often concentrates game on posted land reducing overall availability to ALL hunters. The G&F and cattle growers are in support of it so there is a good chance it will probably pass. Personally I'll be happy about it.


----------



## hunt4P&amp;Y (Sep 23, 2004)

I agree with the above. The funny part is though... Every cattle farmer around has the biggest bait pile of all! SILAGE. Alot more TB is going to spread that way then through nose to nose contact of a couple deer that may or may not feed on the pile at the same time!

But I won't give a rip if it goes away. IMO the guys that are the problem are going to keep baiting and take the $50 fine if and when they get caught.


----------



## MN goose killa (Sep 19, 2008)

jeez the fine is hugh in MN.


----------



## hunt4P&amp;Y (Sep 23, 2004)

MN goose killa said:


> jeez the fine is hugh in MN.


I was just guessing... What is it in Minn?

I know it's ilegal to bait deer IN Fargo, and the fine was like $50. But who knows what the State will do WHEN it becomes illegal!


----------



## MN goose killa (Sep 19, 2008)

i heard a guy that got caught with about 20 apples under his stand. and then the warden asked if he was hunting alone. the guy told the warden about his son in a stand deeper in the woods. there was bout a bushel of corn under his son's stand. the dad plkead guilty for both and had a 420$ fine.


----------

